# Resorts near Detroit, MI?



## CalifasGirl (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm looking for a resort that is not too far from Detroit. The only resorts that I have found are in Indiana (about 3.5 hours away) and Ohio (about 2 hours away), both II. The only Canadian resorts appear to be near Toronto, which is at least 4.5 hours away.   Are there any resorts outside of RCI and II that I may have overlooked?   I'm looking for something inside of a 3-hr drive from Detroit, which looks like I'm targeting the Ohio resort. Has anyone stayed at Erie Islands Resort? How hard is it to book?


----------



## Dorothy (Aug 1, 2010)

RCI lists 16 resorts in Michigan.  Boyne Falls area and Bellaire are about 3 to 4 hours north of down town Detroit.  Very nice areas.  Hard to get into during summer.  Traverse City area is my favorite, but a good 4 hour drive.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, I found one in Holland, but it only has 10 units, so it doesn't look good for us. The other resorts are too far away for us to drive unless we book something in Detroit for the night, which might be a possibility. We're coming to Detroit for another conference, and we wanted to extend the trip, but unless it's under a 4-hour drive, we might just skip it.


----------

